# Prices?



## Tclem (Jan 20, 2014)

I found a guy selling out all his tools and wood and I'm going Wednesday to look at the wood. Mostly oak but he has lots of different maple and supposedly some burls. He also has some blocks of redwood suppose to be very old. I'm not sure of the exact dimensions but what are the going prices for redwood as I'm going to look at that the curly and maple burls. 
Thanks
Tony


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 20, 2014)

From what I've been told and the lil I happen to have, Old growth redwood seems to be more dense . But I'm sure that vary like anything else . The amount of figure/burl eyes will drive the price . Google Redwood for sale and it should give you some idea what folks are asking for it ......sorry .not much help for ya Tony lol


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 20, 2014)

I got ahold of some old growth redwood. It was neat stuff, super tight/straight grained and dark red. Mine was light as a feather though. If it is dimension lumber, it probably won't have any figure, but if it is slabs, it should. I have no idea of a fair price though, I got mine from an elderly lady at a garage sale for a few bucks.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 20, 2014)

You could check out rockb's website. He has lots of redwood....


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2014)

Dry redwood is going to be light just like Bary says. I have a decent amount of it from all different sources - all figured to heavily figured and I swear even a big chnk like a 4 x 4 x 18 feels almost 
like you're holding balsa wood. As far as what it's worth, man that's hard to say without pictures or a really good description. Just try to get it for as little as you can because when you're buying something you don't know very well - that's when you can get hurt.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## windyridgebowman (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm interested also, as I have a line on a 10-11 foot slab 20" thick , of old growth redwood. This was a slab from a stump in oregon that was hauled to Ohio in the early 70's. It was stood up and a roof built over it, and used as a sign. I'm still talking to the people, who have told me that is has 1134 growth rings. I have read that trees were cut high to get away from the curl and figure near the base, as the oldtimers only wanted clean straight grain.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 20, 2014)

You can check prices against these guys: http://www.redwoodburl.com/4.htm

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2014)

I wish you hadn't posted that Mike. I see things I cannot live without and their prices seem fair. Think of it this way when you post links like that . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

